# RAF Ibsley _ April 09



## Newage (Apr 22, 2009)

OK folks

The sun was out the music was cool, and the old 4X4 was full of gas, time the head off in a different direction.
So me and Fluffy (AKA Cockney Boy) set off for Hampshire for a 200 mile trip out and about.

The main place we wanted to get to see was the Battle HQ at RAF Ibsley which has twin cupolas, tis a monster.

First the history bit.

RAF Ibsley was opened in 1941 and closed in 1947, it was home to fighter command part of 11Grp (Uxbridge)
It was a Forward airfield and is 3 miles north of Ringwood.

It was home to over 2000 service personal.
The first port of call was the old control tower.












You can only look round the ground floor as there is a lock door to the upper floors as the building
is a Bat haven. Then on to the next site, the Battle HQ.
This one is a true one off as it has twin cupolas, it's dry and clean inside.






These are the step to the narrow cupola. Note the cupolas are different sizes. 





Around the site of the Battle HQ is a small anti aircraft pit and a firing trench.











That was all we had gone to see, so back to the old 4X4 and off we went, as we drove along a small
lane Me & Cockney Boy both spotted a Stanton shelter in a field. 
(On with the breaks, back up, dump 4X4, over the gate) oh baby....... Not just a Stanton.






This looks like a Generator or power supply building.






Also another sunken anti aircraft gun pit.





Then looking to our right was another Stanton but none of it was under ground, no steps also the enterance
and exit were massive brick built, looks like a lot of time and effort was put in to the construction.






Well thats it for RAF Ibsley, there are more pictures on my FlickR site at http://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/sets/72157617171865128/

Any and all comments are welcome.
Cheers Newage & Cockney Boy


----------



## Badoosh (Apr 22, 2009)

What a cracking place guys, even if not much left it's worth the visit to see the Battle HQ. Outstanding!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 22, 2009)

Excellent! The battle HQ is a good'un and well done for spotting the AA.


----------



## jonney (Apr 25, 2009)

fantastic find guys. Looks like the trench in photo 6 would have had barbed wire attached to the metal stakes


----------



## godzilla73 (Apr 25, 2009)

Good stuff chaps, esp. the control tower!


----------

